# Good Kayak workout?



## widespread (May 27, 2009)

Hello, does anyone have a workout that helps alot with kayaking they wouldnt mind posting? or what muscles should I Isolate to help my streanght/endurance/ O, yjomlom chest, traps, and bicep but I know theirs more then that but dont know what they are. So if someone could help me out with this +karma bug time


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

My two cents... general torso weight training focusing on lighter weight, higher reps is good weight training for kayaking. I keep it simple in the off season... chest press, seated row for back, biceps, triceps, 3 different angle shoulder exercises, sit ups and superman low back exercise. Simple set up I do in 30 minutes to keep my torso in decent shape. Throw in 30 jumping jacks between all the sets to get you sweating and keep up the heart rate.

Cardio can improve your paddling fitness as well. Helps keep you from huffing and puffing when you are exerting yourself. You can generally hold your breath longer when upside down, which has obvious advantages. Jogging is a good cardio workout and doesn't require gym/gear except shoes. Swimming sounds great too as it works out the entire body while doing cardio. Likely one of the better kayaking prep exercises. If I had better access to a pool I'd swim too. 

Kayaking is of course the best exercise to get in kayaking shape. There is always enough water in confluence to get a workout. Catching eddies, ferrying, surfing, and working out on the slalom gates can get you a good workout in your boat.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I definitely agree with what Ian said. A lot of the focus is in your back and core muscles. Doing dumbbell rows are a great way to help increase your strength. In addition, keeping a strong core is essential. Don't do just normal sit ups though; make sure to include various oblique exercises and lower abdominal work outs. Getting on a rowing machine is a good way to build up endurance and cardio although it does miss a few key oblique muscles that are much more prevalent in kayaking. 

Inclined bench press and flys can be a great way to help prevent shoulder dislocations.

Your best bet is probably just getting out and paddling like Ian said. Using gate are better than a lake as you'll work on various turning skills that use different mucsles.

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY;

Don't forget the curls for the girls! haha


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Curls for the Girls? You must mean the short and curlies Christian cause we know your hippy chicks don't like no shaved junk, they want it al natuaral. THere are a lot of great bedroom movethat can help you on the water as well. Builds great stamina and mentally prepares you. Running down a gnarly class V is the same as trying to recover from calling out the wrong name and explianing what you really meant. Got to be cool and collected.

Seriously one of the best exercises I have found (although my boof is still lacking) is using those tricep hanging harnesses and hing in them and then doing quick crunches without ever letting your hips and knees down so you are simulating being in a boat. It kills.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I think the core is most important part to get strong (it is always my sorest after a lot of paddling), so I work on core everytime I am at the gym. I concentrate on abs and obliques with a variety of different exercises to increase strength and stamina. I also do shoulders, chest and back exercises. Alternating workouts with pushing motions vs pulling motions on different days. I like Ian's idea of swimming, that shit is hard. I try and swim at least 2 times a week (on days I don't workout my upper body), at the end of my swim workout I do a few laps of holding my breath as long as possible and try to simulate the lack of oxygen involved in a long swim.
Kayaking is the best way to simulate kayaking so get out on these nice spring days and go to a lake or confluence and do some training, the gates at confluence are WAY better than lake paddling both for fitness and not getting bored out of your mind.
As far as yourealdad's cardio, he mostly gets it form chasing little kids trying to get away from his van without windows after they realize there is no candy inside.
And christian you left out the most important part after the curls for htem girls, you gotta tan and do some laundry afterwords.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

This would be kind of a big commitment but it totally works: Jiu Jitsu, Wrestling, Muay Thai. If you train that stuff you'll be in awesome shape year round. 

I don't know if there are any MMA studios up in Evergreen but if you work down in the city then check out Easton BJJ. They have studios in Boulder, Arvada, Littleton, and Denver. If you don't like rolling around with sweaty dudes then you can just do their Muay Thai program but you don't want to miss out on their Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Good stuff guys!
I just had shoulder surgery and did a writeup on it and the rehab. At the end is kayak specific recommended workouts from a kayaking physical therapist. Mostly shoulder/rotator/int&ext delts, etc. Add the rest of the body to it of course.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/shoulder-dislocation-and-surgery-tr-and-workout-29125.html

I am personally a genetic hero and am off the couch class V. All I need is some Wheaties and a glass of milk, but I am playing along just to be nice


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Also, my thoughts were on my pre-season workout. I generally bust ass Jan-April, peaking just in time for May and runoff. 

My post season workout is sitting on the couch drinking beer wishing there was still water. This workout blows all your conditioning, makes your drysuit tight, and is kind of hard on your liver. One of these years, I'll get into some year round consistent training, but I haven't found that balance yet.

Going to confluence in the snow in an hour. Nothing like the fear of getting beat down on an early Cali trip to motivate you to get your shit together. I figure if my buddies are paddling out of westwater in the rain/snow, the least I can do is go out in the cold for an hour.


----------



## go2water (Dec 20, 2003)

I sugest an hour or more of yoga daily. 
Classes are easy to find.
It does great things for total fitness.
Glenn


----------



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

Find a Crossfit near you!


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

one word: Kegels


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Buy a couple of kiddy pools (large), 1-2 flat skate boards, several bungy cords, 1 kayak, 1 paddle. Assemble (instructions not included). Paddle your heart out. 
30 mins/day


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Or you could try this. It's simple, it's fast, you can do it anywhere, (not driving or riding a bike) and it works on the whole body. Simple but effective. 
one hundred push ups
two hundred sit-ups
two hundred squats


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

ManuelHung said:


> Find a Crossfit near you!


No offense to your routine, but the crossfit junkies I know around here are pretty lame when it comes to doing ANYTHING other than crossfit because they don't want to mess up their crossfit schedule, crossfit outfit, crossfit attitude.......i just threw up in my mouth


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Core workouts on a swiss ball. Rotator cuff work for preventive maintenance.


----------



## double-H (Mar 27, 2009)

I do Tae Kwon Do and Gymnastics, and a ton of kayaking to keep in shape


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

double-H said:


> I do Tae Kwon Do and Gymnastics, and a ton of kayaking to keep in shape


Given that I worked in Frisco for a bit, just curious....lots of paddling there? I must of missed it.


----------



## double-H (Mar 27, 2009)

No and yes. Arkansas is close, but my Dad takes me down to San Marcos to train and everything is running down there.


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

There is something to be said for dry land training in your boat too. Take your kayak out in the grass or on the garage floor and sitting in it and grab your paddle. Take some time rocking it up on edge and placing your paddle in different positions while you hold it on edge and try and keep your balance. Also try and reach to the opposite side of the edge you have engaged. Your can also try rocking it back and forth like you are going for a cartwheel. This gives you great feel for your edges and engaging them on the water. It will also lead to you wanting to change your outfitting because it becomes obvious when your boat is not responding to your movements.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

*Good place for yoga, stretches*


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is a quality Crossfit exercise thread from the ski forum.

Crossfit Workout Thread - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

This has a daily crossfit exercise for you:

Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness

The thing is you need people heckling you or it is very hard to keep going. This is pretty much the best workout you can get. You do need a crew cheering you on though.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I like to start my workouts with some little chocolate covered donuts.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Monkeybargym.com

They post daily workouts - focus on core strength and multi-joint movements. 

In truth if you do a well rounded lifting program 2-3 times a week and cardio 2-4 times a week you will be well ahead of most. Hell you could even follow LL Cool J's training program and you will be in good shape (it uses muscle confusion, nutrition, aerobics, etc. in a coordinated 21 week plan - However it lacks the coordinated multi-joint movements that 'Functional Fitness" folks focus on). 

You might also check out "Conditioning for Outdoor Fitness" by David Musnick. It is kinda a reference manual of functional strength exercises you can use to build your own program - lots of good info in there. 

One more thought - a lot of gyms have cable machines with two handles that you can adjust in a lot of ways. Exercises where you push with one hand, while pulling with the other, and twist your torso are great for paddlers.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

twisting yoga poses and stretches. for core, do pilates.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

You were'nt kidding, LL Cool J crushes it.

Get ripped and be a bad ass thug nobody dares to f with in the Denver suburbs.

This is what it says:
"LL Cool J is a hip hop artist and an actor...but he's also known for his amazingly chiseled body and he offers up his secrets in his book, LL Cool J's Platinum Workout."

LL Cool J's : Platinum Workout!


----------



## jnp701 (Aug 5, 2010)

maybe this will help - ever tried handstand training? it's pretty basic but the different moves can help strengthen your arms, core and shoulders and you can do it year-round without equipment.

Handstand Training | Blue Ridge Outdoors Magazine


----------

